# New Wood on Bailey



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

Eric, me and a buddy will be up there tomorrow morning, probably around 10:30 put in. We are short on time but could probably have enough time to pull the out the worse of the two.


----------



## Eric Montagne (May 1, 2005)

Hitting West Fork tomorrow....keep an eye out for the wood....It will require a saw to get it out.

Let me know if you are able to do anything. I'm planning on hitting again soon.

Eric


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

There is yet another river wide strainer. This one fell after deer creek and is a must make eddie to portage on river left. At very low water and in a small boat, one may be able to get under the right side, but barely. 

If I remember, it was about 1 mile below deer creek.


----------



## Eric Montagne (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, that one was there last year....you can make it under the right side, roll left as you go under.


----------

